# Update 3.0.9288.0



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

Annndddd another one, third one this week...what'd they change? Does anybody have it yet?


----------



## alberto sanchez (Oct 5, 2017)

nothing changed


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Something to do with Purple dots.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Can someone post a screenshot of their calendar screen?

Are the grey dots on available days no longer being shown?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Grey dot's disappeared a long time ago for me. For the new update(9288) they are back to "greying out/grey box" unavailable days and just white box for available.
Previous version had NO color except orange dots for any scheduled blocks. But if you looked hard enough you could see a VERY faint font color difference between your available and unavailable days/dates.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Carmen for that, I stopped getting reserve offers over three weeks ago, and it didn't occur to me that I have not seen the grey dots in a long time. Wasn't sure if it was something I was doing wrong with my availability schedule, since I didn't see the grey dots anymore.

I have some availability set every day, I'll go in and take off a day or two and look for that change in font color.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think what's happening is they are using Agile project management which focuses on continuous improvements rather than accuracy


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

nighthawk398 said:


> I think what's happening is they are using Agile project management which focuses on continuous improvements rather than accuracy


More like Deepak let us send new version to ensure harmony with Amazon boss...


----------

